# Going to the beach, and wanting ideas.



## JasonWolfe (Jun 12, 2008)

Like the title says, I am wanting ideas to write for when I go to the beach, so I am going to take some requests (or try to). I am not oposed to writing yiff, but I do have my restrictions... what they are yet, I am unsure of. I am also going to try and draw, but that's a maybe. So, any ideas/requests?


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 12, 2008)

Write a poem about the sunset? A sonnet about sand? A horror story about soul eating demons who spawn from the depths of the ocean to devour the innocents on the beach? A love story about a person and his obsession with running early morning on the beach?


I'd rather see the poem about the sunset. In fact, I almost want to drive to Crystal Coast and write one myself.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 12, 2008)

Something about Crab People


----------



## Kindar (Jun 13, 2008)

write an adventure hapening in the middle of a snow storm


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 13, 2008)

Perhaps you could write a story of a random meeting on the beach that turns out to be a romantic meeting of old friends who end up falling in love for each other and there could be a "happy ending" for the two of them.


----------

